# Feeling kid movement



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

On standard breed Dairy goats- at what gestation have you felt kids and KNOW for a fact that it is kids playing around?

How about on minis?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm wanting to know the answer to that also.
I have been checking the girls daily and still haven't felt anything and I felt enough kicks in the past to know what a baby kick feels like so I know Im not missing them. :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I did a search to see if I could find an answer for that... The only thing I came up with is a Nubian breeders website. I was going to just copy and paste a little of the info but they have that blocked.... so here is the link:

http://jekuthiel.com/pggoats.html

They have a REALLY nice website! Anyways, the info they give is based on their own personal experience... so I don't know how accurate it is. I found ALOT of neat sites with TONS of info, so I will be posting those in a different thread soon :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I felt kids yesterday but Hope has just over a month to go.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to feel kids until right before their udder starts coming in. Although I must say I haven't really tried to hard before then either.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

On my mini's it has been closer to the end of the 3rd month to about mid 4th month that I've felt movement.....usually if I flat palm them just in front of the udder and push gently upward, I'll feel a flutter then. On the big girls I don't know :shrug:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I have never been able to feel babies, so I checked out the website, then headed to the barn, the doe I have no idea if she is really bred or not this will be her 4th kidding I felt something almost think it was little feet 
the other 2 does out there though I felt nothing but hard bellies I do know I saw thebuck with them so time will tell


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes the 3rd month but more like the beginning of the 4th month (especially in minis, standards seemed to be easier at around 3 months)


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I have felt large kicks about a month and a half before due date on my nigerians. A month before due date I actually SAW a big kick !!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

With Whisper's twins (Saanen) last year, I felt kicks and stuff at about 4 months along. It was really funny, at one point I saw what looked like a fist stick itself out of the top right of her belly. If I put my hand on it and pushed, it would disappear. It was hilarious. I'm not sure what part of the baby it was :shrug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not sure but I think I saw movement on our Mini-Nubians, Nubians, and Nigerians all at 2-3 weeks before kidding.


----------

